# Sony RX100 -  Hands on Review



## jason324 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Sony RX100 is the Most Powerful and Best Point and Shot style camera I have ever used!! 

Check out my Full Hands on Review of the Sony RX100 >>







Jay


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep, I came real close to buying one of those. Looks like a very nice camera. But it didn't meet one of my non-negotiable minimum requirements in the lens zoom range. So I just bought a new Samsung EX2 instead.

Joe


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice review, thanks. This camera is on my shortlist for sure.


----------



## jason324 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys  

Jay


----------



## zuheyr (May 18, 2014)

Hello,

I am a newcomer to the forum, and I apologize in advance for my naive questions. I just did not see any other solution than posting my question in this forum:

I have been using a Sony Cybershot DSC W-110 HD compact camera and I quite love it. 

I will make a once-in-a-lifetime trip this August and I wanted to look for a better camera and I hit RX100 which seemed a no brainer, I live in Belgium, and found deals for Euro 400.  Prices are much steeper in Europe than in the US. 
Then I learned there is a Mark II, for Euro 570,  which is just trumped by Mark3.    

I also began taking videos with my Sony W-110 and I realize I can do better. So I understand RX100 and Mk2 are almost identical cameras for all I am capable of doing
excepting the 24p video capability of Mk2 which makes me think.    

Do you think I should just go for the RX100, or force my budget and go for the Mk2, or for all that EVF story, wait another year and hope for a cheaper Mk3 ?

I really appreciate and thank in advance for your most appreciated opinion on this, I know mistakes can be expensive. Thank you for reading.

Zuheyr


----------



## hamlet (May 19, 2014)

Back when i didn't know anything about cameras, i bought one of these cybershot sony cams thinking it would give me those beautiful out of focus areas, but it never delivered so i just put it away in the attic and it possibly delayed my interest for photography for many years. I'm glad to see that not all of these cameras are like the one i bought.


----------

